# IBS, low sex drive and Weird ejaculation!!!



## 17066 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi,Iâ€™ve only discovered the possibility that I might be suffering from IBS! I get knot sensation on the right side low abs ie hip area..Get no other symptoms like diarrhoea or anything! One major problem is SEXSince I started getting the IBS symptoms my sex drive is at an all time low!! And the other weird thing is ejaculation, I donâ€™t seem to ejaculate properly anymore.. I get a kind of a numb restricted ejaculation sensation do pass sperm but the feeling has gone of a proper intense ejaculation!Im a guy, 24 â€¦. Still virgin, stressed! That this IBS #### is gonna effect me for life!!.Does anyone get similar symptoms during sex?Ive been pretty stressed out for a year due to the low sex drive, weird ejaculation and weird low ab pains I get.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um, I'm not sure you have IBS if you have no stool consistancy or frequency issues. Is the pain relieved by having a BM at least? abdominal pain alone or with none GI related symptoms is not IBS.If they only issues seem to be reproductive system related with some abdominal pain maybe seeing a urologist would track down the problem.See the blue bar with links above for the diagnostic criteria for IBS.K.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Are you taking any antidepressants? Any and all SSRIs did that to me.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome amiga memory


----------



## 17066 (Oct 18, 2005)

> quote:with some abdominal pain maybe seeing a urologist would track down the problem.See the blue bar with links above for the diagnostic criteria for IBS.K.


taking no drugs guys! even tho doc did give me something..which didnt really help.i did see a urologist, they did a testicle ultrasound and found nothing... also did this kidney exray where they inject die into blood etc.Urologist said it could be a Sports hernia ora hernia! ... but GP ie my doctore isnt convinced. Im going to see a gastrologist next and hopefully get a herniagram dones soon.Thanks for replying guys! Forum like this is a god send!


----------



## 17066 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was hoping there would be ppl with IBS u had same problem, maybe it isnt IBS!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

my sex drive has left the building, gimme a good meal anyday


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Pain lower right near the pelvic wall & right testicle can be an I.B.S spasm. I know because I used to have them believing them to be hernia.Sometimes they were so bad they would cause me to limp. Your other problem sounds like a damaged nerve which would cause the numbness if your ejaculation is normal otherwise. I would suggest you leave it alone for a while to repair then find yourself a "good woman" otherwise you can get so obsessed with this you will not be able to relax & enjoy a normal relationship when the time comes.The mind plays a big part in sexual gratification & desperation can really stuff the whole concept of it.


----------



## 17066 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, at the start when all this beganthe right side of my testicles would swell upwith some kind of fluid, and i could feel somekind of fluid around the pelvic wall!Damaged nerver, that sounds a bit permanent :-(one thing tho this all started after one years of weight training and a quite stressfull time!


----------



## 17066 (Oct 18, 2005)

> quoteain lower right near the pelvic wall & right testicle can be an I.B.S spasm. I know because I used to have them believing them to be hernia.


Used to have then, how did u cure it!?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Mangosteen juice. You will need to go to Products, Services & Websites Forums because I sell the stuff, & cannot discuss it here.From the time I was young I too had a swollen right testicle, & apparently I was hit there by a ball of some kind when I was a kid. I could feel the fluid in an area down the right side.Sometimes it was worse than others. It had no bearing on the 'knot' feeling or even a hernia I had operated on about 10 years ago& it certainly didnt stop me from enjoying an active sex life. I dont have the swelling these days, but cannot say if it was the juice or not. I suggest your other problem is only temporary, & that your normal ejaculation feelings are possibly blanketed by psycological stress. Whatever the case masturbation is only a relief valve & the results of it should not be thought of as all important.


----------



## 17066 (Oct 18, 2005)

yes sorry guysdidnt mean to sound like a parnoid wanker loljust that my story goes deaperwhen i was 8 i had testicilar torsion on the right side, but all was operate ok and nothing removed.. hence when this happen it was all likeOMG my nightmare has come back!


----------



## 17066 (Oct 18, 2005)

> quote:they were so bad they would cause me to limp.


Thanks for replying snakeoil,ur story and confidence has raised my confidence levels


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

You are welcome. Unfortunately these days our liberated females have put so much pressure on males about their tackle, its size, & how they should perform with it, it worries us sick if anything doesnt seem quite perfect down there.Stop worrying & either find a nice nurse who will understand or find another hobby.Just remember stress can cause spasms anywhere in the digestive tract & also the back & shoulders. Consider learning yoga or tai chi or even meditation. At 24 you have it made!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Much better when woman were supposed to get no pleasure for sex and the only thing that mattered was the man got off







Why can some people only feel good about themselves when someone else is oppressed? I don't understand why other people being empowered should in anyway diminish you.K


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Youve got it all wrong again Kath. Its the fear of not being able to come up to expectations that puts the stress on the male. In other words if you care for your partner, you want her to enjoy sex as much as you dppression & empowerment has got nothing to do with it. I thought you knew me better than that!Maybe you have just decided to disagree with everything I say just on principle.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Snake,you have no idea how the mind is powerful.K is maybe rigth.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Oh sorry i even didn't read the page one.







I was too excited to put the dental fixture pic.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It just sounded like you were blaming all male performance problems on feminism. You brought up liberated females. So we should NOT be liberated in your opinion? A lot of the pre-feminism things woman were taught was that we were NOT to want sex, not to enjoy sex. Sex was 100% about the guy getting off and if a woman got any pleasure out of it that made her bad and wrong and a terrible evil person who was going to go to hell. From talking to people I think most of men's equipment insecurity comes from what they hear in locker rooms from other men, not about what the liberated woman in their life do to damage their self-image.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I just astounded me that you would bring up that liberation of woman is the root of all men's sexual problems. and that you cannot understand why that would be offensive.Liberation means being responsible for your own well being. Maybe we need to liberate the men as well







It really does sound like if a woman knows what she wants and needs she and is with you she is NOT ALLOWED to express that. It would be bad for your male ego. She should only get pleasure from what you decide to give her, not be responsible about her own sexuality. Her sexuality and pleasure belongs to you.That may not be what you mean, but honestly that is how it sounds, and that, is sad, very sad.K.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Kath,How do you explain the fact that men are not impotent getting off using girly magazines but have a problem with the real thing?Could it be like snakeoil says that they get stressed out by the distracting liberated feedback that they dont have to get from the magazines? Maybe we should just return to yesterday when the female just did nothing except keep her mouth shut or faking it while she is getting sex. If men could fake it maybe they wouldnt have this problem in bed.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some men are actually secure enough with their own self that they can fully participate in a relationship with a real person who is secure as well. Isn't that what we should be after? Healthy people in healthy relationships? Is that really such a terrible thing to suggest?If someone can't deal with an actual human being I suggest they look to what is in their way and deal with those issues. It is really sad when people cannot be healthy and fully participate in a loving and giving relationship where both people can get what they need and want. Figure out how to be a fully functioning human being, or just blame woman for doing it to you. It is everyone's choice, I just find the latter choice really really sad.K.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

"Healthy people in healthy relationships" is very Orwellian sounding to me. Sounds like people that have all been reprogrammed or genetically modified to think alike - like robots that can be paired off and now have been made actually secure enough with their own self that they can fully parcipate in a relationship with another of their kind who has been made secure by this robotization process as well. Fortunately this is not entirely the real world yet although who can tell what another 50 years may bring - maybe an antiperformance anxiety pill for stage fright, public speaking, job interviews, and impotence in the presence of all the real and imagined fears of having sex with a liberated female.


----------



## 13568 (May 7, 2005)

I'm not a doctor, but I think you may want to consider a prostate exam, if you haven't already had one. That might uncover some pain and ejaculation issues.


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hee hee Kathleen, your opening line is funny..


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

> quote:Much better when woman were supposed to get no pleasure for sex and the only thing that mattered was the man got off


This line....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Glad you enjoyed it.I also think it is odd that people assume ALL men have these problems. I've got lots of guy friends in great relationships with liberated woman and everyone seems to be having a great time, even the guys







I always heard the can do it with a picture or other artificial device but can't have sex with another actual person was abnormal. I know guys often enjoy alone time with magazines, but the vast majority of them seem to be able to do with an acutal breathing human being as well.I'm accused of Orwellian double speak but the whole this particular dysfunction is portrayed as the norm and the only fix is is for people who are normal to become dysfunctional sounds way more 1984 to me than suggesting that people who have this problem get help for it so they can fully participate in a normal relationship and have a great sex life at the same time. Oh.The.Horror.K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

To think all this stems from a little friendly advice to a 24 year old guy virgin who may or may not have an sexual problem. I was liberated at 16 with a couple of liberated girls so cannot put myself in his shoes, but I did try to understand his plight. Is that O.K ? Can we go now Miss ????


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Kath,You think its odd that people assume "ALL" men have these problems (impotence with liberated women). If you look at the first time divorce rate between "actual people" which is 50% it doesnt seem odd at all that people make this assumption. Compare that 50% divorce rate with the negligible divorce rate (because guys never get rid of these pics even after they marry and eventually rid themselves of these actual people) between guys and their pics or other artificial devices. They stay married to their pics because pics dont make them impotent. Is it possible to determine what is normal and what is abnormal (disfunctional) if the divorce rate norm is 50%. I think not. Are the ones doing the divorcing the disfunctional ones? Or the ones that grit their teeth and just hang in there, are they the disfunctional? Liberated women have found that they can get more pleasure out of sex and in the other aspects of their lives by using this newly found liberation to shed their passive sexual ways of old and take control of men. This usually involves some form of sexual denial toward the male to bend them to their will.They now find that the more control they apply, the more the power rush and the sexual pleasure. As control turns to domination and as the male becomes ever more denied he is inevitably driven to impotence.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I hope you are just playing devil's advocate, unfortunately I fear you really think this way.


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Studpile, maybe you don't have IBS, maybe you have female issues. While most of us feel shackled to a toilet, how about we not complain about anyone who feels liberated about anything. I won't be going back & forth with you so you can say what you like. Just wanted to give a big hello & a smile from one liberated woman to a man who seems to be struggling with something.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Kath,I cant tell you how much viagra it takes to compensate for all the liberated women but it must be close to $20 billion/year.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

Excellent advice M&M!From what I've seen this poster is describing _retrograde ejaculation_. I know this sometimes happens when surgery is done in the area and nerves are damaged, but it generally heals and things go back to normal.


----------



## 20860 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have IBS,and I am very sick about it, if you have any suggesetion so I can get some relief,please let me know. My email is weeeden3###yahoo.com Thanks


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome waheeb


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Waheeb, welcome to the IBS circus. Somehow I think you are unaware you can start a new topic from which people can to reply to you, & I am sure Kath M will give you the drill. In the meantime I will email you & see if I can help, but would recommend that you dont display your email address so freely . I have a couple of websites, & its amazing how much #### comes thru once these drongos latch on to you. Ladies, There is a lot of truth in what Stud pile says. I guess its the direct compeditiveness, & affront both in the bedroom & the work place that has truly unnerved a large number of men in western society.Personally I feel that they will need to adjust because there is no way this women will ever go back to submissive relationships & frankly why should they? I cannot see a true loving relationship where one partner is dominant in every aspect.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Snake oil,"Women will never go back to submissive relationships" you say "& frankly why should they?" Viagra, cialis, levetra, and Hustler are all betting your right. These are some of the products that serve today's liberated woman dominated relationships. If you want a true loving relationship you should get yourself a dog. The male is basically more interested in getting off even if he has to forego a true loving relationship and settle for one that's female dominated (and in which he eventually becomes impotent).


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I love my puppies too much to make a dog joke.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah? Now even I think you may have a `little` problem.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

AmigaMemory : How are you doing now ? Please forget all the Men vs Woman content on this post. It sure sounds like you have some valid concerns and I hope you soon get some answers. IBS or not, you are in distress and I appreciate your concern. Ejaculation should not feel bad or numb regardless of whether you are alone or with a partner. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Well to be honest i still cant be arsed with it...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Snake oil,i also think i may have hernia since i have problems down there.What do you have to say about it.


----------

